# Game 61: Nets @ Hornets--03.12.06



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Game 61
New Jersey Nets (32-28) @ New Orleans/Oklahoma City Hornets (31-30)**
Sunday March 12th, 2006
7:00 PM, EST
TV Coverage: YES
Radio Coverage: WFAN


Probable Starters:*
Click Picture for Player Profile<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Chris Paul*</td><td>*Kirk Snyder*</td><td>*P.J. Brown*</td><td>*Desmond Mason*</td><td>*David West*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>16.2</td><td>8.2</td><td>9.1</td><td>11.1</td><td>17.1</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>5.4</td><td>2.7</td><td>7.4</td><td>4.4</td><td>7.4</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>8.0</td><td>1.6</td><td>1.2</td><td>.9</td><td>1.2</td></table>
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=50% ><tr align=center><td>Key Reserves:</td><td></td> <td></td>
<td></td>
<tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Speedy Claxton*</td><td>*Rasual Butler*</td><td>*Aaron Williams*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>12.7</td><td>7.9</td><td>3.7</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>3.0</td><td>2.5</td><td>3.4</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>4.6</td><td>.4</td><td>.4</td></table>

<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Jason Kidd*</td><td>*Vince Carter*</td><td>*Nenad Krstic*</td><td>*Richard Jefferson*</td><td>*Jason Collins*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>14.8</td><td>23.9</td><td>12.9</td><td>19.5</td><td>3.5</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>7.2</td><td>5.9</td><td>5.8</td><td>7.1</td><td>4.6</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>8.4</td><td>4.2</td><td>1.0</td><td>4.1</td><td>1.0</td></table>
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=50% ><tr align=center><td>Key Reserves:</td><td></td> <td></td>
<td></td><tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Clifford Robinson*</td><td>*Jacque Vaughn*</td><td>*Scott Padgett*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>6.5</td><td>3.2</td><td>3.6</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>3.3</td><td>1.1</td><td>2.9</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>1.1</td><td>1.3</td><td>.7</td></table>

*Team Leaders:*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=70% ><tr align=center><td>*Nets*</font></td><td> </font></td><td>*Hornets*</font></td></tr><tr align=center><td>Vince Carter 23.9</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>David West 17.1</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 7.2</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>David West/PJ Brown 7.4</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 8.4</td><td>*APG*</td><td>Chris Paul 8.0</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 1.95</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>Chris Paul 2.18</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Nenad Krstic .72</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>David West .86</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Nenad Krstic 49.7%</td><td>*FG%*</td><td>David West 51.6%</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 37.1%</td><td>*3P%*</td><td>JR Smith 39.5%</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Vince Carter 80.1%</td><td>*FT%*</td><td>Chris Paul 83.4%</td></tr></table>

*Season Standings (as of 3/11/06):*
*Atlantic Division*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=60% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>New Jersey Nets</td><td>32-28</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Philadelphia 76ers</td><td>30-31</td><td>2.5</td><tr align=center><td>Boston Celtics</td><td>26-36</td><td>7</td><tr align=center><td>Toronto Raptors</td><td>21-41</td><td>12</td><tr align=center><td>New York Knicks</td><td>17-43</td><td>15</td></table>

*Eastern Conference*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=60% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>Detroit Pistons</td><td>49-11</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Miami Heat</td><td>40-21</td><td>9.5</td><tr align=center><td>New Jersey Nets</td><td>32-28</td><td>17</td><tr align=center><td>Cleveland Cavaliers</td><td>36-27</td><td>14.5</td><tr align=center><td>Indiana Pacers</td><td>31-28</td><td>17.5</td><tr align=center><td>Washington Wizards</td><td>30-30</td><td>19</td><tr align=center><td>Milwaukee Bucks</td><td>30-31</td><td>19.5</td><tr align=center><td>Philadelphia 76ers</td><td>30-31</td><td>19.5</td></table>

*Previous Games:
Nets Lead Season Series 1-0*
02.06.06, @ NJ: Hornets 91-Nets 99

*Upcoming Games:*
n/a​


----------



## thenetsfan (Sep 3, 2005)

I think we can win this one but then again i thought we were going to win the past couple of games we lost. Hopefully Nacbajar gets time agaist his old team and Jackson, Johnson don't come to hurt us.


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

must win... nuff said


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Chris Paul has been a bit inconsistent lately so lets hope we get him on an off night. Key is stopping David West he has had over 20ppg in his last 3 games. A big game from RJ and Carter should do it, but then again we have no bench.


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

*perimeter defense. don't let CP3 and Speedy run all around the court*


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Hornets will be .500 after this game :biggrin:


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

If carter has a good game we win simple as that


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

I'm looking foward to seeing Paul play again. I just hope he doesn't kill us. :biggrin:


----------



## KiddIsGod (Feb 16, 2006)

It is going to be interesting to see, if the Nets have changed a little through these 4 games.


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

Man, i want to see the same hunger we had last year . It was just beatifull, hopefully kidd and VC get back to that. This game will be 100% win, i am willing to bet with any1. Quote me if you want, the nets will not slip this aways, they've said too much to the media to allow it. unless a serious injury hits one of our big three ( which i hope it wont). We will win it.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

we need a winning streak, that' all.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

i hate to wait. 4 ****ing days without nets. i felt like i was going to die like the time they had a week off.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

FullMetalAlchemist said:


> i hate to wait. 4 ****ing days without nets. i felt like i was going to die like the time they had a week off.


hey, we need a win streak. we must win the two games against Rockets and Hornets in order to become 34-28.

look Cavs, they are 36-27, we are only 32-28 now, I hate to look the record, it's so bad.

Mami 40-21.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

carter has to go berserk every game.


----------



## JoeOtter15 (Apr 22, 2005)

a 10 game winning streak wouldnt hurt...


----------



## JoeOtter15 (Apr 22, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> *
> 
> Previous Games:
> Nets Lead Season Series 1-0
> ...


*

nornets?*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

JoeOtter15 said:


> nornets?


 Yeah, they changed their name to that. I guess I'll change it back to the hornets, so those not "in the know" will undersand :biggrin:.


----------



## DASKCREW1 (Jul 20, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> Hornets will be .500 after this game :biggrin:


DAMN DUDE YOU GOT THE GREATEST AS AN AVATAR YOU JUST ROCK!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

If the Nets win tonight, Lawrence Frank will be the quickest Nets coach to reach 100 wins; a record currently held by...Byron Scott

And the plot thickens.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

If we lose, lead is down to 1.5 with Sixers having cake schedule rest of way.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> If the Nets win tonight, Lawrence Frank will be the quickest Nets coach to reach 100 wins; a record currently held by...Byron Scott
> 
> And the plot thickens.


Interesting...


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Screw you, Nornets!!!!!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

ghoti said:


> Screw you, Nornets!!!!!!


 see, ghoti is up on the news.


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

tim capstraw and marv tonite the commentators tonite?


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

dam look at the crowd!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Hornets win the tip.

Paul misses, rebound Kidd.

Vince hits. 2-0 Nets.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

This crowd is crazy...still standing after the tip ball...while nothing is even happening. 

Carter scores the first two points of the game with a crazy side fade-away jumper.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Whys everyone standing?


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

hornets control da tip

paul misses off the screen

carter sinks the off balance jay

carter knocks the ball away goes out of bounds

mason misses, rebounded by rj

2-0 NETS


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Mason misses, rebound RJ.

RJ hits. 4-0 Nets


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

wow wtf is up with this crowd


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Jefferson the long jumper! 4-0 Nets.


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

rj hits the jumper

listen to da crowd! it sounds and looks like a playoff game

offensive foul hornets

krstic hits!

6-0 NETS


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Offensive foul on PJ.

Nenad hits at the other end. 6-0 Nets


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Ah...so the crowd stands until the Hornets score...

NOK, offensive foul...Krstic with the jumper in the paint. 6-0 Nets...crowd will be standing a while.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

LMAO Crowd still standing


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

West has it poked away by collins...gets it back, misses, rebound carter.

Kidd misses, rebound Snyder. 
Snyder throws it away.

Vince hits again. 8-0 Nets.

Timeout hornets.


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

kidd misses

ball goes out off hornets

carter hits the fadeaway!

8-0 NETS

TIMEOUT NORNETS


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Kidd misses the leaner...

Nets deflect and Hornets lose it out of bounds, Netsball.

Carter the silky smooth jumper past the FT line. Look'n really good out there, in a rhthym.


----------



## NEWARK NETS (Sep 4, 2005)

they judge the winner of the nets theme song contest tommorrow....WISH ME LUCK GUYS..talk to yall after the game..LETS GO NETS :cheers: THE EAST IS BACK :banana: :cheers: :clap:


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

i still dont get what is up with the crowd.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

I wonder if the crowd is standing during the timeout?


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

FullMetalAlchemist said:


> i still dont get what is up with the crowd.



wat do u mean


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Vincanity15311 said:


> wat do u mean


why are they still standing?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> I wonder if the crowd is standing during the timeout?


 looks like it. They're all up when they come back from commercial.


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

Im scared of this crowd


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

FullMetalAlchemist said:


> why are they still standing?


 they stand til the hornets score.


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

Is that their 1 year tradition


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Snyder fouled by Vince. Going to the line....hits the first, and the second.

8-2 Nets.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> they stand til the hornets score.


a new tradition? lol.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Carter fouls Snyder in the act...FTs coming.

Snyder makes both

8-2 Nets


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

lol fn idiots now sit


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> lol fn idiots now sit


fudge u.
j/p.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Carter misses.

pj Brown misses.

Krstic misses.

West misses.

Nets throw it away.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

go to hell jason collins


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vince misses, rebound Hornets.
Brown misses, rebound Kidd.
Nenad misses, rebound West.
West misses, rebound Kidd.
Nets turn it over.
Mason misses, rebound Vince

RJ with the dunk. 10-2 Nets.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Carter bounds, to Kidd to RJ the slam! 10-2 Nets


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

kidd is just sick


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

NEWARK NETS said:


> they judge the winner of the nets theme song contest tommorrow....WISH ME LUCK GUYS..talk to yall after the game..LETS GO NETS :cheers: THE EAST IS BACK :banana: :cheers: :clap:


I hope you win. Your song was good.


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

snyder misses, foul called on carter

synder goes 2/2

carter misses

brown misses

krstic misses the left hander hookshot

west misses the runner

collins with the bad pass

mason misses the jumper

kidd wit the beautiful pass to rj for da SLAM DUNK

10-2 NETS


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Carter the steal, Krstic to RJ and 1!

12-2 Nets.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

RJ dominating early

nice start


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vince with the steal.

RJ with the reverse lay in, and one. Fouled by West. Hits from the line. 

13-2 Nets.


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

turnover hornets

kidd to carter to rj for the and 1

rj completes the play

13-2 NETS


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Brown hits downlow. 13-4 Nets.

Kidd misses, rebound Mason.

Mason hits. 13-6 Nets


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

When the benches come in, theirs sucks too.

Scrubs that couldn't even beat out our scrubs!


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> RJ dominating early
> 
> nice start


i thought u quit bein a fan?


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

RJ rolls in the freethrow, 13-2.

PJ Brown with the power move, 13-4.

Kidd misses the fadeaway.

Desmond Mason with the impressive show and finish with the hook on the run. 13-6.

Krstic handles it to RJ who misses the long jumper.

Mason draws a foul on Kidd. 5:28 left in the 1st.

Mason makes 1 ft, 13-7 Nets.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

13-7 now..........f


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

RJ misses, rebound Brown.

Mason fouled by Kidd. Hits 1 of 2 at the line. 13-7 Nets.

Aaron Williams and Speedy Claxton in.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Im not at home right now and Im posting on my psp


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

omg speedy claxton is in

he owns us


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Krstic sinks it, 15-7.

Claxton misses the wierd shot thing.

RJ a trey! 18-7.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

RJ 10 pts


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

brown converts

kidd misses the shot

mason hits

rj misses

mason draws the foul on kidd

mason goes 1/2

atrain and claxton come in for the hornets

krstic wit the jumper

claxton misses

rj wit the 3!!

18-7 NETS


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Nenad hits. 15-7 Nets

Speedy misses, rebound Nets.

RJ hits a three. 18-7 Nets


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Mason misses the difficult scoop shot.

Vaughn in for Kidd with 4 minutes left in the 1st.

Carter fights for the post, tips to Vaughn to Krstic with the hook!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Mason misses, ball goes out off the Hornets.

Vaughn in for Kidd.

Nenad hits the running jumper. 20-7 Nets


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

mason cant hit

vaughn in for kidd

krstic again!

paul hits the 3 

20-10 NETS


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Carter tips it away, Paul for 3!

20-10 Nets.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

wow jacque vaughn is terrible

his dribble gets him nowhere and he throws to rj when defender right in front of him and he let paul drain a 3


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Offensive foul on RJ.

Cliffy in for Krstic (wierd, Krstic was looking good out there).

Speedy the jumper, cuts the lead to 8.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Paul hits the three. 20-10 Nets.

RJ called for the offensive foul. Cliff comes in for Nenad.

Speedy hits. 20-12 Nets.

Time out Nets


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

5-0 run and so it begins

20-12

never could be easy with this team

jacque fn vaughn sucks ***!!!!!!!!!! why take kidd out with 5 min to go?


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

offensive foul on rj

cliffy in krstic

claxton hits 

timeout NETS

20-12 NETS

2:47 left to play in the 1st


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

jizzy said:


> Im not at home right now and Im posting on my psp


Birthday present?


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Why'd Frank take Nenad out?


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> 5-0 run and so it begins
> 
> 20-12
> 
> ...


would you just shut UP!


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Please. For the love of Christ. Take. Out. Jacque. Vaughn.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Someone needs a hug  Who you think we are? Herts? *Nets timeout*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Carter15Nets said:


> 5-0 run and so it begins
> 
> 20-12
> 
> ...


 Going to say it's over soon?


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

watch us not give rj the ball in the 2nd quarter


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Paul gets in there and forces a jump ball with Carter. Best of luck to Chris....


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

hornets reaching in on vc everytime and they finally call it


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Carter retains possession.

Paul picks up the foul...he's frustrated out there.

Carter posts and misses the fader.

Holding foul called on RJ.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vince double teamed...gets it stolen, then it's going to be a jump ball. Nets win the tip.

Foul called on Paul.

Vince misses, rebound Hornets.

Foul called on RJ, his second. Wright comes in for him.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

why arent they ATTACKING THE ****ING RIM??????????????


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

once again nets rely on perimeter


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

jumpball vc and paul

carter wins the tip

foul called on paul

carter misses the fadeaway

holding foul on rj

wright in 

butler in for mason


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

i still don't understand why people expect vaughn to be jason kidd? What do you guys ****ing expect? a 6x allstar, league leader in triple doubles, all-nba first team player to come off the bench? No its vaughn he gets paid .7mil/year kidd gets paid 16mil/year What do you guys ****ing want with him?


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

dang i thought vc was gonna get called for a charge which woulda been his 3rd foul.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Foul called on Vince, his second. Staying in there.

Brown misses, rebound Vince.

Foul called on Speedy.

Zoran coming in for Vince


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Zoran Is Free


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

foul called on carter his second personal

hornets miss

carter gets fouled blocking foul

ZORAN IN FOR VC!


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Foul on Vince Carter, his 2nd. He stays in the game.

Brown misses rebounded by Carter.

Carter the drive and he's fouled by Claxton...

Z in for Carter with 1:47 left in the 1st.


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

feed the krstic


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

get vaughn out get him out get him OUTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Lord-SMX said:


> i still don't understand why people expect vaughn to be jason kidd? What do you guys ****ing expect? a 6x allstar, league leader in triple doubles, all-nba first team player to come off the bench? No its vaughn he gets paid .7mil/year kidd gets paid 16mil/year What do you guys ****ing want with him?



i dont expect him to be kidd but i do expect him to be travis best or some mediocre back up pg

look just as i say this he throws it away again

guys a freakin joke


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Nets turn it over.

Marc Jackson in the game for the Hornets (uh oh.)

score is still 20-12 for those wondering.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

At least Zoran's in.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

7-0 Run

Nets were up 20-7 now 20-14

nice


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

turnover nets

DAMNIT cmon 

jackson in for the hornets

atrain gets fouled

nets over the limit

atrain goes 2/2

20-14 NETS


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Aaron Williams sinks 2 FTs.

20-14 Nets.

Z the drive to Cliffy who bricks the jumper.

Jackson scores with a purpose.

20-16 Nets.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

A-Train hits both from the line. 20-14 Nets.

Cliff misses, rebound Jackson.

Jackson hits. 20-16 Nets


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

jackson wit the jumper!

9-0 run by the hornets

20-16


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

i want to cry


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Lord-SMX said:


> i still don't understand why people expect vaughn to be jason kidd? What do you guys ****ing expect? a 6x allstar, league leader in triple doubles, all-nba first team player to come off the bench? No its vaughn he gets paid .7mil/year kidd gets paid 16mil/year What do you guys ****ing want with him?


I expect a solid NBA backup like all the other teams have.

Not a complete scrub.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

So you start 20-7 lead...then get outscored 9-0

yaa


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

This happens every ****ing game.

AAAAAAAAAAAAA#$%&!*@(!&#~!!!!!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Z to the line. Hits the first...and the second. 22-16 Nets.


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

paul is peskering vaughn..

zoran gets fouled, hornets over the limit

he goes 2/2

22-16 NETS


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Vaughn to Z underneith the basket, Z is fouled by Speedy.

Fts for Zoran, he gets a shooters bounce on the first and burries the 2nd.

22-16.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

I miss Aaron Williams. It'd be nice to have him back.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

keep fouling players 30 feet away from the basket when u in the limit NJ keep it up


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

collins called on the foul

claxton to the line for two

he goes 1/2

22-18 NETS


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Speedy to the line. Hits 1 of 2. 22-17 Nets.

Zoran drives and slams it home! 24-17 Nets


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Yeeeeeeeeahahahahah!!!!!!


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Speedy gets fouled by Twin.

Bricks the first and hits the 2nd.

22-17 Nets.

Nets should have gone two for one, but they dribble out some clock and Z drives and SLAMS!

24-17 Nets.

Hornets do nothing to close out the period.


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

ZORAN TAKES IT ALL THE WAY FOR THE SLAM!

hornets cant hit to beat the clock

24-17 NETS


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Thats right CROATION SENSATION IS BACKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*End of First*
Nets 24
Hornets 17


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Ok, Zoran can play! (Note to Frank: unstaple him from the bench)


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

This must be Zoran's coming out party


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

Jason Kidd will be a good head coach
it was jkidd's idea to play Zoran


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Start of the 2nd.

Z to Wright who misses the J.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Zoran
Wright
Krstic
Vaughn
Cliffy

Nets line-up right now


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Hornets miss the shot to beat the shotclock...

Zoran drives again! Gets fouled and is going to the line.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Wright misses, rebound Hornets.

Foul called on Vaughn trying to steal it away from Speedy.

Snyder misses, rebound Nets.

Zoran drives, and goes to the line. Hits both. 26-17 Nets.


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

confidence ooozing


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

wright cant hit

vaughn called on the reach-in

hornets miss

zoran to the hoop gets fouled

he goes 2/2

26-17 NETS


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Z makes both and he has 6 points alreaddy!

26-17 Nets.


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

zoran has scored the last 6 points for da nets TAKE DAT FRANK


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

The Croation Sensation is proving to you haters and Frank that he can ball


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

Zoran is looking good. Frank, why have you not played this guy?


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Kick ball on Wright, 14 seconds on the shotclock (was down to 3).

Claxton to Butler who misses the 3 from the corner.

OUt of bounds on Z who couldn't handle the rebound.

Nets deflect, Hornets recover. Snyder with the lucky banker from the foul line.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Wright with the good D to break up the play for the Hornets.

Butler misses a three, goes out off Zoran. Snyder hits. 26-19 Nets.

Nenad hits. 28-19 Nets


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Krstic nails it from the corner.

Claxton misses but the Hornets recover and get the offense foul on Snyder.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Snyder called for the offensive foul (which Zoran took...he's doing it on both ends).

Vaughn hits a jumper. 30-19 Nets


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Vaughn sinks the mid-ranger. 30-19 Nets...


----------



## FOMW (Apr 11, 2005)

Zoran looking great on O, and Wright has been steadily proving why he was a highly regarded defender. No matter what others say, this kid has very quick feet and hands and good instincts in man-to-man defense, and he is the best the Nets have at being able to play right in the chest of a guy and not get blown by.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Kidd back in for Vaughn.

Cliff hits. 32-19 Nets. West answers. 32-21 Nets

Kidd hits a three!!! 35-21 Nets


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Kidd in for Vaughn as soon as Jacque starts to get his stroke going.

Hornets get a FG.

Kidd answers with a 3!

35-21 Nets.

Snyder answers back with a 3!

35-24 Nets.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

who the edit  is kirk snyder


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Snyder hits a three.

Zoran drives, finds nenad for the nice hoop.

Zoran is going nuts out there.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

frank should be fired

let zoran rot on bench this whole time

i always knew he was better than the crap he played like jacque vaughn and padgett.

hes fearless


----------



## XenoSphere (Mar 7, 2005)

Zoran, Zoran, Zoran! :banana:


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Umm...wierd glitch not letting me read posts anymore...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Nenad with 10 points already


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

If Zoran and Wright got minutes from the beginning of the season, how good would they be now?

**** you Frank. :curse:


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Anyway, Nenad with 10 points alreaddy after the nice lay-in, Timeout called.

Nets throw it away.

Butler blows the lay-up on the fast break.

Nets get a fast break and Wright misses but is fouled.


----------



## NEWARK NETS (Sep 4, 2005)

Z AND CURLY are playing well its nice to see we will need them in the playoffs to have a chance


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

zoran give wright some of that oooze


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Kidd goes behind the back to Wright, and he gets hit hard. Misses the first...and the second.

RJ back in for Zoran


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

turnover nets

wright gets fouled hard!

wright goes 0/2 bleh..

rj in for zoran

37-24 NETS


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

wirhgt is a bum misses both fts


----------



## NetIncome (Jan 24, 2004)

I am SOOOO pissed about ZP not getting minutes. SOOOOO pissed.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

FOMW said:


> Zoran looking great on O, and Wright has been steadily proving why he was a highly regarded defender. No matter what others say, this kid has very quick feet and hands and good instincts in man-to-man defense, and he is the best the Nets have at being able to play right in the chest of a guy and not get blown by.


:eek8: Where have you been?


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

If say, Vaughn would've been put in for Z, I'd have lost it.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

:curse::curse::curse::curse::curse::curse:

Arrrrrrrrgggghhhhhh. Frank you stubborn *******.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

West blocked by nenad, gets it back and puts it in. 37-26 Nets

Nenad misses the turnaround, rebound West.

Time out.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Krstic gets a block but West puts it back up and in.

Krstic one-on-one, to Kidd, posts back up and Nenad misses the fadeaway.

Timeout called 37-26 Nets.


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

snyder misses

butler steals the ball

west gets NENOWNED, but gets it back and converts

krstic misses

timeout


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

good time to put carter in.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

nets 0 offensive rebs wow


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

:24 sec violation on the hornets

rj comes up short

west hits

37-28 NETS


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

24 second violation on the Hornets.

RJ misses, rebound Mason.

West hits. 37-28 Nets


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

here we go again

droughts in final 5 minutes


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Hornets get a shot clock violation coming out of the timeout.

4:30 left in the half.

RJ misses the jumper.

West drains it, pulls the game within 9.


----------



## NEWARK NETS (Sep 4, 2005)

NetIncome said:


> I am SOOOO pissed about ZP not getting minutes. SOOOOO pissed.


why the guys is terrible. this the best i have seen him play. he was given plenty of ops...he was an embarassment on the court for the most part


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

after zoran sat we stunk...

carter misses!

west hits again!

37-30 NETS


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

screw you carter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vince misses, rebound hornets.

West hits again. 37-30 Nets. Time out Nets


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

god dammit.. let's go... put zoran bak in there


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

West again!

37-30 Nets, timeout called. Gotta stop this.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

And just like that another 6-0 run to cut it to 13

its not even like they do 6-0 runs quickley

its nets they go in long droughts every fn time they pull ahead

like a f'n movie n sh!t


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

David West is a really good player... let's add him to our next PF wish list.


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

this is sad... carter shudbe attacking


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

Calm down people. lol

Have some patience


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

WHY DOESNT CARTER DRIVE TO THE RIm?


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

For those who can, check out the Denver/Boston game during the timeouts. It's a really good game.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

vc and his gay *** fade aways


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

vc is a freakin fraud

"time to step my game up"

ya u and ur bs 5 pt games is stepping up


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Hey Carter15Nets aka Wade3Heat aka James23Cavs. You bandwagon way to much, bwoy


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

carter gets fouled going to the rim

he goes 2/2 

nets up by 9

39-30


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Capstraw pretty much echoing all the sentiments here, saying Vince should drive.

Speakings of, Vince drives and is fouled by Snyder.

Carter sinks both, 39-30 Nets with 3:30 left in the half.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Carter drains the open jumper.

41-30 Nets.

Nets are 16-28 from the field.

Carter the long 3!

Vince with 7 straight points in the game.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

looka fn vc


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Carter15Nets said:


> vc is a freakin fraud
> 
> "time to step my game up"
> 
> ya u and ur bs 5 pt games is stepping up


 I guess you saying that is like when you say the sixers won and the opposite happens?


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

the offensive rebs are killing us

and we dont even have 1


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

PJ Brown tips it in.

44-32 Nets at the 2 minute mark.

Vince misses the heat check 3.


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

mason misses

carter hits

paul misses

carter wit the 3!

mason misses, brown tips it in

carter misses the three

44-32 NETS


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

at least he aint pulling a kobe 8 for 29!! man the sixers should trade AI imagine they could get 3 quality team guys and be a elite team!!!


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

stupid kidd, slow it down slow it down!!!!!!!!!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

what the heck was that kidd


----------



## Cage_Epidemic (Dec 16, 2005)

am i seeing this right!?!?!? Zoran played?!?!?!??? and has 8pts :eek8: :banana:


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

its almost like nets do this on purpose

they stretched lead to 14 3 diff times and like 1minute later its down to 7-8


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Mason gets fouled and goes to the line.

Desmond makes both, cuts the lead to 10.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Mason hits both from the line. 44-34 Nets.

Vince misses a three, gets the rebound, drives and gets fouled. Hits both. 46-34 Nets.


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

west misses

snyder steals it

mason gets fouled by kidd

he goes 2/2

carter misses the jumper, gets his own rebound and attacks the basket and gets fouled

carter goes 2/2

46-34 NETS

1:03 left to play


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Kirk Snyder


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Carter miesses the 3, gets his own offensive rebound, gets fouled! I love this Vince!

Carter makes both Freethrows, he has 13, Nets up 46-34.

Snyder comes back and makes a shot, back down to 10.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

stupid ****s, close out the quarter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

yep told you

once again go up 14

now down to 8 just like that again

getting old quick


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vince sits, Wright comes in.

Paul hits. 46-38 Nets.

RJ gets blocked, Snyder misses a three.

*HALFTIME*
Nets 46
Hornets 38


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

RJ to Krstic who travels. He wasn't readdy for the ball.

Carter goes to the bench for the last 40 seconds of the half to keep him out of foul trouble.

Chris Paul nails the open jumper from the corner. 46-38 Nets.

RJ gets blocked.

Snyder misses the 3 at the buzzer.

Halftime, 46-38 Nets but the lead seems bigger than that.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> yep told you
> 
> once again go up 14
> 
> ...


you know what im putting you on my ignore list, enough is enough.


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

snyder converts

krstic called on the travel

wright in for vc

paul wit the catch and shoot

jefferson gets blocked

snyder misses the 3

end of the 1st half

46-38 NETS


----------



## NEWARK NETS (Sep 4, 2005)

rj has to work on his handle...


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

so what some of our dudes stats?? just got here


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

ChemicalCutthroat said:


> so what some of our dudes stats?? just got here


 http://www.nba.com/games/20060312/NJNNOK/boxscore.html


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

ChemicalCutthroat said:


> so what some of our dudes stats?? just got here


VC's got 13, RJ and Nenad with 10 each


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

its about time frank used zoran!


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

How is that Heat fan Carter15Nets still allowed to post here?


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

kidds gonna get a TD!!


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

jizzy said:


> How is that Heat fan Carter15Nets still allowed to post here?


 he found a loophole i guess...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

ChemicalCutthroat said:


> kidds gonna get a TD!!


 he needs 7 points, 4 rebounds, 4 assists more...he can do it.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

thriller in boston


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> he needs 7 points, 4 rebounds, 4 assists more...he can do it.


 oh yeah.


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

the nets are good bowlers!!

haha krstic wit da gutter ball

thats awesome


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Second half just about to start


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> thriller in boston


And Toronto.

Raptors with the big comeback.


----------



## XenoSphere (Mar 7, 2005)

VC rocking the NJ Yankees hat in the basketbowl clip. :cheers:


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

carter with the runner

west cant hit

rj way off

kidd almost picked it off

paul with the beautiful pass to mason for the dunk

48-40 NETS


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Mason dunks it, 48-40 Nets.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vince drives and hits. 48-38 Nets.

West misses, rebound Vince.
RJ misses, rebound Vince.

Mason hits. 48-40 Nets.

Paul steals it, gets fouled by Collins.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

kidd = wtf????????????????????????????


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Brown misses, rebound Kidd.

Kidd drives, blocked by Snyder. Vince draws the foul on Paul, his 2nd.
Snyder called for a foul for running into Collins.

Carter called for a travel


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

paul picks it away, gets fouled by collins

brown misses, kidd wit the rebound 

kidd gets swatted, vc gets it back

carter draws the foul on paul

snyder runs into collins

carter called on da travel


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

VC draws the fouls as he tumbles to the ground.

Carter or Snyder run into the Collins but they call the fouls on Kirk.

Carter travels and turns the ball over.

Paul fakes the 3 and airballs a runner.


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> thriller in boston


 dayum. peirce's and anthony's fg% is insane.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

game over


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Paul with the airball.

Nets can't hit, Snyder with the dunk on the other end. 48-42 Nets.

Nenad hits, AND one. Fouled by West. Hits the FT. 51-42 Nets.


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

paul misses

collins misses

snyder with the dunk

krstic with the and 1!

completes the play

51-42 NETS


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

wtf did i say!!! the nets would stop going to rj!!!


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Krstic and 1!

50-42 Nets.

Nenad makes the FT so extends the lead to 9.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Carter15Nets said:


> game over


 with the nets up 9, you're saying its over?


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

FUC FJUF+)FSUI{_0 5y3gv q3a5rtgy3r53wtvrw


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

hornets miss, rebounded by krstic

kidd wit the turnover 

paul with the layup, AND 1...

completes the play

51-44 NETS


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Paul and 1 off the pretty move! Drains the FT.

Lead down to 6 now.


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

rj called on the offensive

PUT BACK ZORAN!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

lol its over

god we suck just forfeit remaining 8 road games


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Paul hits, fouled and hits teh FT. 51-45 Nets.

RJ drives and gets called for the offensive foul.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

&_(#%&)*$_5732


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Carter15Nets, just leave. Alright, you're not a nets fan and somehow you're not banned yet. Just get the **** out and don't come back. The only reason you wanted to come back to this forum is because no one was on the Heat forum. Biggest clown ever


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

RJ drives and makes a shot but gets called for the offensive foul, no bucket.

Carter measuring up Snyder, gets fouled in the act.


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

i still say that BBB.net should have an active scoreboard! Just points and time


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Snyder misses, rebound Collins.

Vince draws a foul. 4th on Snyder. Speedy comes in for him.

Kidd hits a three! 54-45 Nets


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> game over


 ???????????


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Maybehe wasn't fouled in the act. Nets take it out of bounds and Kidd nails a trey!

54-45 Nets.


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

snyder misses

carter draws the foul on snyder

kidd sinks the 3!

mason way off

rj misses the dunk! TERRIBLE

paul misses

carter scores!!

54-45 NETS


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Mason misses, RJ misses.

Vince drives and hits. 56-45 Nets.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Mason misses, Nets blotch up a possession. Paul fakes but turns it over.

Nets get a break and Carter scores! Nets back up 11, Carter has 17.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

kidd whoring the hornets


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Lawrence Frank finally plays PLANINIC! DAMN it


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> kidd wh0ring the hornets




Pathetic


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

jason voorhees on fire


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Hornets run out the shot clock and turn it over.

Kidd the fake and drives it all the way to the hole. Nets up 13 but Kidd fouls Paul on the way back down the court.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Carter15Nets said:


> lol its over
> 
> god we suck just forfeit remaining 8 road games


 So the nets are up the whole game, the hornets go on a little run but the Nets are still winning.

That means the Nets lost?


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

nba really needs to do something bout this handcheck bs

this is reason kobe and lebron ai arenas etc scorch teams and scoring is inflated


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

24 second violation on the hornets

Kidd hits. 58-45 Nets.

Foul on Kidd. Foul on Nenad.

Collins hit. 60-45 Nets


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Halfway through the 3rd now.

Krstic gets whistled.

3rd team I think?

Claxton misses the lay-up. RJ to Collins for the easy lay-in.

Nets up 60-45. Timeout Hornets.


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

:24 shot clock violation on the hornets

kidd to the rim!

kidd called on the foul his 4th

krstic called on the blocking foul

clacton cant convert 

rj to collins for the layup

timeout NORNETS

60-45 NETS


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

just close out the quarter for once and ill be happy

15 pt lead with 4 min


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

damn people lighten up

we lost 5 of 6 and i just want a W for once we struggling just cause im negative a bit here and there


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Carter15Nets said:


> nba really needs to do something bout this handcheck bs
> 
> this is reason kobe and lebron ai arenas etc scorch teams and scoring is inflated


That's the reason they inducted the rule.


----------



## NetIncome (Jan 24, 2004)

Kidd one rebound, two points and three assists away from a triple double


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> That's the reason they inducted the rule.



well its bad for the league imo

jordan with these rules woulda averaged 45


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> jason voorhees on fire


haha, you come here again


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

wat rule are u talking about


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> That's the reason they inducted the rule.


 exactly


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

A-train hits. 60-47 Nets.

Vince hits in the paint. 62-47 Nets


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Aaron Williams gets a lay-up out of the timeout.

Hornets end an 8-0 run by the Nets.

Carter tries going 1-on-1, gives it up, gets it back and puts it in!

Nets back up 15.


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

kidd wit his 5th foul o no..

vaughn in for kidd


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Noooooooooooooo


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

West misses, rebound Nenad.

Offensive foul called on Kidd.

Vaughn comes in for Kidd.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Jason Kidd picks up 5th foul


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

marv albert now says 4 on kidd

phew


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

JKidd gets the offensive foul, his 4th.

Vaughn comes in for him.

4:30 left in the 3rd. Nets get a defensive stop.

Krstic with the long bomb! 64-47 Nets, their biggest lead of the game.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

WTF their playing Zoran?


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

oh no its vaughn!!!!!!!!!!! ah **** this game jus went to hell. and it was going soo nicely too...


----------



## DevonTheGreat (Mar 13, 2006)

In comes Jacque Vaughn!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

RJ still had 10 points


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Mason couldn't do anything so he missed a shot, great defense.

RJ gets fouled and makes both FTs, Nets now lead by 19.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Nenad hits a jumper. He's automatic. 64-47 Nets.

Mason misses, rebound Vaughn off the tap from Nenad.

Foul on Paul away from the ball, his third. Hornets over the limit.

RJ at the line...hits both. 66-47 Nets.


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

omg not vaughn..... zzzzzooooooorrrrrrrraaaaaaaaannnnnn


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

man david west is a stud player


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

wait no its his 4th foul

krstic hits!

hornets miss

hornets over the limit, rj gets fouled 2/2

west with the jay

66-49 NETS


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Someone on the Hornets hits...I wasn't paying attention.

RJ drives and gets fouled by A-train. Back at the line, hits both. 68-49 Nets.


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

rj gets fouled by atrain he goes 2/2

68-49 NETS


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Snyder ( i think) makes a long shot.

RJ gets fouled again by Aaron Williams.

So many former Nets in this game...

RJ makes both FTs, Nets lead 68-49.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Claxton misses, ball goes out of bounds.

Time out Nets.


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

claxton misses

timeout nets

68-49 NETS

2:42 left to play in the 3rd


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

has linton or marc played at all yet??


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Claxton bricks, Nets call timeout just for the sake of doing so? Under 3 minutes left in the 3rd.


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

jackson played for a bit i believe he scored 2 points?


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

put the big 4 in there for the remaining of the 3rd then rest them!!


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

ya, i love Nets.


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

pinoyboy231 said:


> jackson played for a bit i believe he scored 2 points?


 oh ok


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

ChemicalCutthroat said:


> has linton or marc played at all yet??


Jackson has. Drained a jumper first time he touched the ball.

Not sure about Linton.


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

the nets need to feed rj more! He gets to the line and puts the other team into the penalty!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

ChemicalCutthroat said:


> has linton or marc played at all yet??


 Jackson hit a jumper and get a rebound maybe.


----------



## NetIncome (Jan 24, 2004)

Krstic is just automatic from 15 feet...its amazing for a guy 7 feet.


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

come on frank..... i came to see zoran!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Kidd needs 2 points 3 dimes 1 reb for 73rd career triple double.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Play Zoran, and Wright !


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

jax: 2pts, 1board, 1to, 1foul


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

i think nenad and Vince should be our main scoring options!!!


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Can the Nets actually close out a quarter here?

Carter has 19/5/3, not bad.

Carter turns it over and then fouls a Hornet going after it.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

He is not Carter15Nets! He is not Carter15Nets 
I don't believe it ...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

oh man, ZOran back in. 10-0 Nets run starting.....now


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

whats the hornets record since they got jax and ljiii?


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

cliffy in for collins

carter looses the ball, then gets called on the foul

ZORAN IN FOR CARTER

claxton hits 1/2

68-50 NETS


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

wtf is this?


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Z comes in for Carter.

Speedy makes 1 of 2 FTs, lead is 18 for the Nets.

RJ gets it taken away by Desmond Mason, Krstic fouls fouls him.


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

plz don't let the hornets come back!!!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

carter loses it and they foul 75 feet from basket...2 fts
RJ loses it and they foul 60 feet from basket....2 fts

and so the end of quarter collapse begins.


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Can the Nets actually close out a quarter here?
> 
> Carter has 19/5/3, not bad.
> 
> Carter turns it over and then fouls a Hornet going after it.



not bad if that was any other net u would start a MVP chant!!!


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Carter and Kidd discussing strategy, bowling, or chix...

Mason makes 1 of 2, 68-51 Nets.


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

who's on the court right now?


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

personally i think nenad should take 20 + shots a game!!


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

squaleca said:


> not bad if that was any other net u would start a MVP chant!!!




LOL, What the hell are you talking about?


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Zoran got game


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Zoran lays it in on the break! 70-51 Nets


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Z or RJ who airballs a 3 by a mile.

1 second on the shotclock, Nets try to salvage a possession. Krstic the catch-and-shoot, misses the long range shot.

Nets get a fast break and Z finishes!

Nets lead 70-51.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

man wtf with these fouls 30-75 feet from basket when over limit?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

squaleca said:


> not bad if that was any other net u would start a MVP chant!!!


 what?


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

other then rj~

but i still say that krstic has the best chance of winning mvp out of kidd, rj, vince (not this season but in the future or something)


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Frank should play Zoran early, then our record would be 40-22 :curse:


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

lol down to 13

6-0 run

didnt i tell u they cant close out f'n quarters

ugly way too

turnovers and stuff

crowd going ape ****


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

Lord-SMX said:


> other then rj~
> 
> but i still say that krstic has the best chance of winning mvp out of kidd, rj, vince (not this season but in the future or something)



your on drugs!!


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

rj misses the three

turnover hornets

turnover nets, hornets convert..

8-2 run by the hornets

70-57 NETS


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*End of 3rd*

Nets 70
Hornets 57


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

**** THE BENCH **** THEM F:U_F}DSA)}T bhd


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

**** z is 4-4 8pts! in 8 min!


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

they need to close out quarters better... i kno i kno a broken record


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Hornets make 2 FTs. Cuts the lead to 17.

Cliffy turns it over.

Paul converts from the foul line, 70-55 Nets.

under 40 seconds left in the 3rd.

Krstic to RJ who airballs another 3.

Hornets turn it over but then get a steal, Mason converts a lay-up.

Lead down to 13.

RJ bricks a 3 to end the quarter.

Hornets close out on an 8-2 run, but Nets still lead by 13. 70-57.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

lack of closing out quarters

if we just closed out 1 of the 3 quarters just 1!!!! we would be up 20+


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

when vince left we only scored once


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> **** THE BENCH **** THEM F:U_F}DSA)}T bhd


 don't worry that was actually good! cuz we didn't blow the entire lead lol... remember some times we have 20pt leads (vs knicks) and we play the bench and the opposing team catches up lol....

we still have a 13pt lead and we are awsome in the 4th when we have the lead!


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Seriously, if Carter was shooting and missing 3's this badly as RJ is doing there'd be threads popping up about it right now. RJ has to stop this.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

kidd had to play the 4th

all 12 minutes of it


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> when vince left we only scored once


are you an idiot j/p. HE needs to have at least a five minute break.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Lord-SMX said:


> **** z is 4-4 8pts! in 8 min!


 MVP! MVP!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

rj was 4 for 5 now hes 4 for 12


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

omfg the hornets have 10 more attempts then the nets! wtf is w/ that?


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> **** THE BENCH **** THEM F:U_F}DSA)}T bhd


what are you talking about?


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

even if kidd plays entire 4th its only 35 min


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

nets 14 turnovers to 6 hornets
nets 1 steal to 8 hornets
whats going on???


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> MVP! MVP!


 Zoran Planinic, Hells yea


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

jarkid said:


> what are you talking about?


he said bench suks


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

paul misses

nets ball

kidd and vc in for the nets 

krstic gets tripped by atrain

krstic cant get the running hook

krstic called on the reach-in


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

theKidd-5 said:


> nets 14 turnovers to 6 hornets
> nets 1 steal to 8 hornets
> whats going on???


 nets up 13 wtf?


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

whats the linup?

kidd
carter
?
?
Krstic


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

****ing a


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> he said bench suks


but Planinic plays well today!


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Lord-SMX said:


> nets up 13 wtf?


Nets shooting .520
Hornets .350


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Start of the 4th quarter.

Hornets can't get anything in the half court offense.

Aaron Williams fouls Krstic.

Nets playing through Krstic for offense right now.

Nads misses the sky hook.

Another 24 second violation on the Hornets. Like their 3rd of the game?

Z makes the 3 fed from Kidd!

Lead back to 16.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Zoran for three!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Zoran for 3!!!!

3 for 3 FG 11 Pts 4/4 FT


----------



## NEWARK NETS (Sep 4, 2005)

jarkid said:


> Frank should play Zoran early, then our record would be 40-22 :curse:


 :raised_ey :boohoo:


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

:24 sec violation on the hornets once again

zoran with the 3!

claxton goes baseline

73-59 NETS


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

zoran for 3333333333333333


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

ZP for 33333333333333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Z for 3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

if frank doesnt play zoran more after this game.. his crazy!


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

take him out now before he ruins his perfect shooting night!!


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Claxton and Butler both convert. Cuts the lead to 12 Lawrence calls for time.


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

wtf... why the **** can't we play defense?


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

give the ball to vc


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

theKidd-5 said:


> if frank doesnt play zoran more after this game.. his crazy!




oh yea and then the next game when he goes 0 for 5 youll ***** a frank for playing him!! 

remember when scott had that good game u guys were all saying the same thing!!!


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Kidd vrs Paul

8/9/8 - 10/1/6


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

theKidd-5 said:


> if frank doesnt play zoran more after this game.. his crazy!


 man ur crazy! frank's ability to manage the bench makes the governements ability manage katrina look good!


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

carter misses the fadeaway

nets keep it alive

zoran finally misses.. =(

jackson hits over collins..

73-63 NETS


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> give the ball to vc



no give the ball to RJ!!


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Carter misses on the bail-out, Nets get the offensive rebound.

Z ruins his perfect shooting night by missing the 3. You could tell he thought it was good when he released it though, kept his hand up.

Jackson cuts the lead to 10. 73-63 with 8:22 left in the game.


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

squaleca said:


> oh yea and then the next game when he goes 0 for 5 youll ***** a frank for playing him!!
> 
> remember when scott had that good game u guys were all saying the same thing!!!


 yea thats the biggest probleme w/ the bench! Its not the skill level its the abilitiy to play at a high level consistantly!

well hell the starters have the same problem


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

man weren't we up 18 5min ago?


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

rj back in for zoran 

carter with the catch and shoot

williams dunks over cliffy

75-65 NETS


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

cliffy misses the three

claxton misses the three

kidds pass gets broken up..

atrain hits again!!

75-67 NETS


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Kidd Is A Moron


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

man wtf why can't we put away team?


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Carter hits the 2 (had a foot on the line). So pretty...

75-63 Nets.

Aaron Williams slams it to cut it down to 10 again.

Claxton misses the 3, that would have been huge.

Hornets get the defensive stop on the alley-oop attempt for RJ.

Williams again! Lead down to 8!

Carter with his wizardry opens up a shot for RJ for 3!

78-67 Nets.


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

Lord-SMX said:


> man wtf why can't we put away team?


 *teams


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

RJ for three


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

rj for 3!!!!

butler sinks the long 3!

claxton steals it, converts..

78-72 NETS


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

I AM GOING TO DIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEe


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 78-72

I'm done man unreal

this should be on comedy central

what a flat out joke we are.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Butler the 3! Hornets on a 13-5 run.

Claxton the steal and the lay-up on the 1-0 fast break.

Hornets are coming back and in a hurry.

Lead down to 6.

78-72.

Timeout Nets.


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

......................


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

wat the ****


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Go to our best player


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

and u people wonder why im negative

this is the reason, nets make u


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

we have trouble now, Hornets are penetrating


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

the hornets on a big run.


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> Go to our best player




yes give the ball to ZP oh wait hes on the bench!!


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

**** you vince **** you


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

guys can u imagine how many points Vince would have if Vinsane was our coach???


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

mannnnnn whats with the turnovers!


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

omg omg omg omg omg omg omg


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Points off turnovers...

Nets 10
Hornets 23

5:50 left in the game...don't worry guys, the Nets have this game in control still...

As I say that, the Nets commit a 24 second violation. No one let Vince know how low the clock was.


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

stop laughing VC


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

24 sec shot clock and vc is laughing

what a joke


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

squaleca said:


> guys can u imagine how many points Vince would have if Vinsane was our coach???


we would also be 0 and 82.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Seriously this sites speratic non-responsiveness is getting damn annoying...

Carter gets fouled and head to the line.

Vince sinks both, he stretches the lead back to 8.


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

:24 shot clock violation on the nets

WTF VINCE WATS WRONG WITH U after a time out too..

mason misses

hornets keep it alive

butler misses the three

carter goes baseline, draws the foul 2/2

80-72 NETS


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Dont worry we got Vince


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

nets not even trying

chris paul hits the 3
biggest choke ever


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

**** lets go


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

blame the closing out quarters from previous quarters


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Paul burries the 3!

80-75 Nets.

Nets can't convert...uh oh...

Claxton gets doubled, loses it, gets it back, Hornets can't make the shot.

Foul on Butler.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

man this is fn bs

so pesky

all up on yo grill and ****


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

we are only up by 5. 80-75~ go nets


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> man this is fn bs
> 
> so pesky
> 
> all up on yo grill and ****




SHUT THE **** UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

didnt we start this skid once we traded jackson??


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Oh No Its Vaughn!!!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

tight game

choking

who u gonna calllll??? ghos.........i mean jacque vaughn!!


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Go.back.to.Krstic.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

**** **** damn


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

3:22 left in the game.

Paul whislted, Hornets over the limit, Kidd to the line.

JKidd makes both, lead back to 7.

Kidd has 10/11/9 now, I think he needs one rebound to get the trip/dub.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

jizzy said:


> SHUT THE **** UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


haha...calm down, dude. Carter15Nets is different today.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

squaleca said:


> didnt we start this skid once we traded jackson??


Yes. 

The chair he used to weigh down now blows onto the court at the most inopportune times.


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

wild thing i think i love ya!!!!!!


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

1 More Assist!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

paul hits

hornets within 4

nets 23 turnovers


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hold On Hold On


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Mason gets fouled and hits one of two.

82-76 Nets...you guys need to relax.

Kidd can't hit the lay-up.

Paul gets free and gets a floater to go. Lead down to 4 with 2+ minutes left.

RJ can't hit to beat the shot clock.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

if ur name aint vince dontt shoot


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

82-78

Hornets ball...timeout Hornets

2 minutes +


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Im Done With This Team


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

this **** is WACK!


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

ok Vinsane i think u should start your chant Now!!!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

we lead 8-0 off the start and never trailed since

had 4 diff times up between 14-19 pts

i swear if we lose this at the end after leading every second of the game

that would be unreal


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Why is Vince not shootin


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Nets turnovers are ridiculous tonight. Only reason why this game isn't a blowout.

Hornets call for time to organize themselves for one final push to take over the game, hopefully the Nets can hold on. I'm not overly concerned yet.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> 3:22 left in the game.
> 
> Paul whislted, Hornets over the limit, Kidd to the line.
> 
> ...


he needs one more assist


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

...


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

im infuriated


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

mjm1 said:


> Im Done With This Team


 :wave:


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

why for the last 2 minutes we have stoped going to vc?


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

whata fn joke

only nets can lead entire way and lose game in final seconds (its gonna happen too)


----------



## purplehaze89 (Apr 20, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> Im Done With This Team


bye bye!

Anyway, JKidd NEEDS TO STOP TURNING OVER THE DAMN BALL. JEEZUS.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> :wave:


LMAO!!!!!


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Krstic All Star said:


> Go.back.to.Krstic.



...


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

frustrating thing about Vince is that when hes hot he doesnt jack up but whens he not he does!! if he take 25 tonight we win this game easy!!!!!


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Vinsane said:


> Why is Vince not shootin


Thats a good question, no one else is really hitting shots right now. The Nets haven't had a FG in like 5 minutes?

Vince has been turning it over a lot though...

Buter misses the trey WHEW!


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

Kiiddd For Threeee


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

jason we need you to pass so you get the triple double.


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

butler misses the three

jason kidd wit the three!!! he needs one more assit

williams misses

krstic converts

timeout hornets


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Kidd for 3!

Nets back up by 7 with 1:30 left.

Kidd needs one assist for the 3/2.

Carter to Krstic for the lay-up! Nets lead 87-78, making a statement.

Timeout Hornets, they have one left.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

JKidd for three, NK made a layup


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

lets go NETS.. u need this


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

who cares
even if they win disgusting display

not really worth having heart attack over anymore

f this team


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

why couldnt it be kidd to carter


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> :wave:


i was KIDDING, i say things when im angry


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

ok Carter15 go ahead and say it!!!!!!!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

lead back up to 9


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Kidd for 3!
> 
> Nets back up by 7 with 1:30 left.
> 
> ...



lmao what statement? blow 6 double digit leads?


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> who cares
> even if they win disgusting display
> 
> not really worth having heart attack over anymore
> ...



how many times this season have u said this?!

:raised_ey


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> why couldnt it be kidd to carter



cause Vince woulda have missed it!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

kidd made the shot, what difference does it make?


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> lmao what statement? blow 6 double digit leads?





SHUT THE **** UP, HEAT FAN


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> :wave:


 :laugh:


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Out of the timeout now... Paul gets a lucky bounce on the finger roll.

Lead down to 7 with 50 seconds left...

Kidd controls the ball on offense.

Williams fouls Carter, Vince to the line.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> lead back up to 9


i really was kidding.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Carter15Nets said:


> who cares
> even if they win disgusting display
> 
> not really worth having heart attack over anymore
> ...


 let's see if you stand by it this time.


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

actually Vinsane has a point that would have given kidd his trip double!!!!!!!!


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

VC hits both, lead to 9, Vince has 25.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Guys, cool it with the huge font screaming. It's just plain annoying.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

mjm1 said:


> i really was kidding.


 I believe you. Tehre are just a lot of people saying they are done and leaving, so I was just saying bye, should it be the case.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

let the vince carter stat padding begin


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Butler converts, 89-82 Nets.

Carter gets fouled and back to the line again with 36 seconds left in the game...

Vince hits both, he has 27 and Nets back up by 9.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

kidd aint gettin his trip doub


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

whats the score?


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Pass The Ball Jason


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

not the score... how much time we got left/


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Vinsane, if Carter proposed to you on the spot. Would you take his hand in marriage?


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

hell yea he would lol


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=250294

POTG!


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Claxton the step and the lay-up...man he's so quick.

Kidd gets fouled and goes to the line with 27.1 seconds left.

Play of the game is Kidd's 3.

Kidd his both, lead back to 9.

Paul misses a 3, Butler misses a 3, Nets rebound and RJ is fouled with 7 seconds left.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Good road win.


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

hell _i_ would i need the money...

j/p!


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

last time it was a rebound away this time it is an assist away


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

paul makes the layup

carter gets fouled he goes 2/2

kidd almost stole it away

kidd knocks the ball away from paul

hornets ball

butler with the layup

butler fouls carter to stop the clock

carter makes both fts

i hope kidd gets the triple double

claxton hits

kidd gets fouled

kidd makes both fts

paul misses the three

butler misses the three

no triple double for kidd..

rj gets fouled he makes both fts

claxton misses the three

100th win for frank congrats

final score:
95-84 NETS


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

Pog Vc, Jk, Nk


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

RJ makes both FTs and extends the lead to 11.

Paul misses the pointless 3.

Nets win 95-84.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

we win this one


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

so much for the starters getting more rest!!!!!!!


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

jizzy said:


> Vinsane, if Carter proposed to you on the spot. Would you take his hand in marriage?




hell if VC proposed to me id take his hand $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

squaleca said:


> so much for the starters getting more rest!!!!!!!


the hornets run was actually WHILE the starters were in the game. Hey, every team makes a push sometime during any game. The important thing is to respond which the nets did.


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> the hornets run was actually WHILE the starters were in the game. Hey, every team makes a push sometime during any game. The important thing is to respond which the nets did.



yea im just saying coach Frank Lied!!


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

squaleca said:


> hell if VC proposed to me id take his hand $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


What about Shaq?:eek8:


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> What about Shaq?:eek8:


 :rofl:


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

squaleca said:


> hell if VC proposed to me id take his hand $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


LMAO pure comedy


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Glad to see our New Jersey Nets come off of the 4-day break and take out the New Orleans/Oklahoma City Hornets on the road in the Ford Center. Where the crowd there was in it the whole game, and sounded like a NCAA crowd. Congratulations to Lawrence Frank on his milestone achievement as head coach of the New Jersey Nets.

Lets look forward to beating the Houston Rockets and enjoy our win. Collins needs to do a good job on Yao in the upcoming game against Houston. Great win tonight though. :clap:


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Dooch said:


> Glad to see our New Jersey Nets come off of the 4-day break and take out the New Orleans/Oklahoma City Hornets on the road in the Ford Center. Where the crowd there was in it the whole game, and sounded like a NCAA crowd. Congratulations to Lawrence Frank on his milestone achievement as head coach of the New Jersey Nets.
> 
> Lets look forward to beating the Houston Rockets and enjoy our win. Collins needs to do a good job on Yao in the upcoming game against Houston. Great win tonight though. :clap:


Dooch, YOU LIVE. where have you been lately?!


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> Dooch, YOU LIVE. where have you been lately?!


I underwent surgery on an injury I sustained during my basketball season. And I have been really occupied in sports and school. Very busy. Thank you for asking mjm1. :cheers:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Dooch said:


> Glad to see our New Jersey Nets come off of the 4-day break and take out the New Orleans/Oklahoma City Hornets on the road in the Ford Center. Where the crowd there was in it the whole game, and sounded like a NCAA crowd. Congratulations to Lawrence Frank on his milestone achievement as head coach of the New Jersey Nets.
> 
> Lets look forward to beating the Houston Rockets and enjoy our win. Collins needs to do a good job on Yao in the upcoming game against Houston. Great win tonight though. :clap:


 welcome back!


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Dooch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Dooch said:


> Glad to see our New Jersey Nets come off of the 4-day break and take out the New Orleans/Oklahoma City Hornets on the road in the Ford Center. Where the crowd there was in it the whole game, and sounded like a NCAA crowd. Congratulations to Lawrence Frank on his milestone achievement as head coach of the New Jersey Nets.
> 
> Lets look forward to beating the Houston Rockets and enjoy our win. Collins needs to do a good job on Yao in the upcoming game against Houston. Great win tonight though. :clap:


Hey welcome back Dooch! I hope your surgery went well. :clap: :cheers:


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Welcome back Dooch, long time no see


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

After the win the Nets are on pace for a 44-38 season.

JKidd and VC made advancements on the all-time scoring list...

166. Mike Newlin - 12,507
*167. Jason Kidd - 12,503*
168. Mark Jackson - 12,489 (No wonder Jackson wasn't doing commentary tonight, he was deep in sarrow)

171. Charles Oakley - 12,417
*172. Vince Carter - 12,402*
173. Darrell Griffith - 12,391
174. Cazzie Russell - 12,377

Kidd moved past Andre Miller for 5th on the season assists PG list but was passed by Shawn Marion on the season steals PG list and moved into 6th place.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

I'm glad to see you back too, Dooch!

Hope you are back to 100% after your surgery.


----------

